# Green vs vermillion lenses



## Stuart

I'm looking at purchasing some Costa's with the 580 lenses. I told a guy I know that has mega skillz what I was looking at and he said be sure and get the vermillion lenses. Well, they don't offer vermillion in the 580 series, just the green lenses. Thoughts and observations plz.

Edited to add: to be used middle to upper coast.


----------



## wadespade

not sure whether you have heard the same, but thought i would throw it out there. Costas seem to have had some serious problems with delamination of the lenses. Maybe they have that worked out m aybe not, just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Rippin_drag

When you say Green I guess you mean the Green Mirror ones. Go with those, they have an Amber lens which is ideal for inshore fishing. 
Personally though my first choice is the Copper Glass but you didn't mention those.


----------



## Golden

I have used the Costa green mirrors (400's) for the last five years (2 pair) no delams, no scratches, no problems with the hindges etc. superior product. I will say they are a little dark for some sightfishing conditions (early and late) but handle the offshore glare far better than u'd expect!


----------



## superflyguy

Just a suggestion before you buy...try looking at the Smith/ Action Optics sunglasses with Polarchromic lenses. They work really well in a wide variety of light conditions; low light and bright light. They come in Polarchromic Brown or Copper. Just a suggestion. http://www.smithoptics.com/technology.html?category=2&id=3#/3


----------



## Ish

i like this one. polarchromic copper

not a costa fan.


----------



## Skinny Water

I have the Action Optics polarchromic copper... used to like Ocean Waves, but never looked back after getting these.


----------



## Stuart

Thanks for the ideas. I guess I'm not totally set on the 580s. I'll add that I am color blind, so more than picking out the color of a fish I am far more likely to pick out the contrast or "something is different in this picture."


----------



## superflyguy

Hallelujah...Ish and I finally agreeing on something. I use the Guides Choice Polarchromic Copper glasses as well. Great glasses. The Guides Choice frame is the best I've ever used. I actaully have three pairs with difference lenses. If you go freshwater trout fishing, the All Hour Brown lenses are top notch. Great if you're fishing under a canopy of trees or if it's early in the morning or late in the evening. Stuart, I wouldn't buy before you check out Smiths. Not a big Costa fan either.


----------



## Ish

i'll sleep so much better tonight...


----------



## Bruce J

Stuart, this may be elementary, but I think the frame is nearly as important as the lens. A great lens on a frame that doesn't fit your face well will be a problem. It will let too much light in around the sides or underneath. They can also be unfortable if they don't fit your nose properly, particularly if using heavier glass lenses (which I prefer). I suggest having someone with you when trying on frames as they can see more easily how the fit is around your whole face.

I'm an Action Optics guy too. 20 years or so of great experience with them.


----------



## Stuart

Bruce J said:


> Stuart, this may be elementary, but I think the frame is nearly as important as the lens. A great lens on a frame that doesn't fit your face well will be a problem. It will let too much light in around the sides or underneath. They can also be unfortable if they don't fit your nose properly, particularly if using heavier glass lenses (which I prefer). I suggest having someone with you when trying on frames as they can see more easily how the fit is around your whole face.
> 
> I'm an Action Optics guy too. 20 years or so of great experience with them.


Yeah, I'm not going to order anything until I try different ones on. I may stop by BPS on my journey home tonight and see what I like. Y'all have me leaning towards Action now. Just too many issues pop up with Costa in my intardnet searches.


----------



## fishin styx

I guess I'm in the minority here but I would go with the Costa 400s in Green Mirror. I've had Smith's and even tried Oakley but I go back to Costa everytime.
I looked to see what the people that make a living sight casting (FL Keys guides) were using and they wore Costa Del Mar. They stand behind there product and have great customer service (from my experience anyway).
My $0.02 worth


----------



## bayourat

Stuart said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to order anything until I try different ones on. I may stop by BPS on my journey home tonight and see what I like. Y'all have me leaning towards Action now. Just too many issues pop up with Costa in my intardnet searches.


I wear Action optics and love them. They are hard to scratch and the frame doesn't stretch out.


----------



## Rippin_drag

What do the Actions cost?


----------



## Stuart

With the polarchromic lenses, around $175. The Costa 580s I was looking at were around $240, but could be found new on ebay for around $170. The selection of Smith's on ebay is not as good.


----------



## Ish

fishin styx said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here but I would go with the Costa 400s in Green Mirror. I've had Smith's and even tried Oakley but I go back to Costa everytime.
> I looked to see what the people that make a living sight casting (FL Keys guides) were using and they wore Costa Del Mar. They stand behind there product and have great customer service (from my experience anyway).
> My $0.02 worth


costa has a better guide program. that's why most guides where them. they can get more/cheaper on that program. for people who are at high risk of losing them overboard, having customers mess them up, etc. it can be a smart move.

it's a good marketing program, but it doesn't mean they are better. i know several guides that use the smith's, even though they can get "better" deals on costas.

but if you like 'em and they work for you, great.


----------



## rhinob

im in the optics business, and i dont own a stake in any of the companies, but, do look at maui jim ( i know it is a dorky name) but their lens technology is superb. ive never owned the costas, but i have read a lot of horror stories so i will probably stay away. my next purchase will probably be from smith optics. they have a new fishing line and ive got to have a pair! i cant remember the name and model but ill post up from work tomorrow where i have it written down!(yes i spend a lot of time at work on-line, dont you?)


----------



## rhinob

Smith Optics model is Hideout in polar green mirror!


----------



## frayed

I have Costa 580s in green mirror, Costa 400s in vermillion, and today picked up Oakley shallow blue. 580s way better than the 400s. GREAT contrast. But, they are back at costa for a new lens as one spidered for no apparent reason last week.

I got the Oakleys b/c of the hydrophobic coating (like on the smiths). Heading down to a buddy's cabin at the Landcut for their break-in in the morning. Will report back.


----------



## NW80

I tried some Orvis glasses this last week and love them! 
I've almost always fished Action Optics and liked them; however, these Orvis glasses were almost a pink/vermillion and REALLY lit the fish up on the flats!


----------



## YoungGun1

wadespade said:


> not sure whether you have heard the same, but thought i would throw it out there. Costas seem to have had some serious problems with delamination of the lenses. Maybe they have that worked out m aybe not, just giving you a heads up.


They have obviously not taken care of it for good...as I just sent my 3 month old Costas in for that exact issue!


----------



## Stuart

Thanks for all the replies. I bought some Smith Optics in the Mogul with polarchromic copper lenses. Will try them out tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Redalert

Where did you buy the Smiths at? Are they the mirror copper or just copper tinted. I am looking to try some of these on and was wondering who in Houston has a decent selection.


----------



## Stuart

Redalert said:


> Where did you buy the Smiths at? Are they the mirror copper or just copper tinted. I am looking to try some of these on and was wondering who in Houston has a decent selection.


I ordered direct from Smith. I tried a couple of different ones on at FTU, but their Smith selection is somewhat limited and they didn't have the style I wanted. The lens is mirrored, but not very much at all, hardly noticeable.


----------



## Redalert

I have been to FTU already and I am hesitant to order without trying on first. Thanks, post up what you think of those lenses after you hit the water with them.


----------



## frayed

Stuart, report back on the smiths. The oakley shallow blue lenses (actually vermillion/amber tint) are good, but I'd prefer having the photochromatic lenses of the Smiths.

The hydro coating on the oakley's work, but it doesn't do magic. Spray will still spot the lenses, but a big splash wont as it sheets off.


----------



## Stuart

Have had one trip with them. So far, the jury is till out. We did an afternoon trip, probably 3:30 in the afternoon. Good polarization, but the contrast wasn't anything special in that light. I'll have to get some time with direct overhead sun and see what they do then. I hardly notice any difference due to the polarchromic lenses. If and when they change shades, it is gradual enough that I don't notice it.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Stuart said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I bought some Smith Optics in the Mogul with polarchromic copper lenses. Will try them out tomorrow hopefully.


Good choice. I know you said you are color blind, but the reds glow like lit pumpkins with these.


----------



## jboogerfinger

Can't beat the green for the bays.


----------

